# i lost my cammie



## rubato456 (Jun 13, 2009)

I lost my dearly beloved cat of 12 years today. cammie was always so perky and friendly, no one was a stranger long to this sweet good natured tortishell kitty with a light tan spot on her dark face. her body was dark and it looked like someone had dragged fingers of red flame through her fur. she was heavily built with a wide head and sturdy bone structure. smart as a whip, she would come when called by name. she would sit by her bowl of food and chirp for more to be put in, even when the bowl was only half empty! she loved her food so......

she started to have trouble about 2 months ago, and she was in and out of the animal hospital twice recently. the vet thought it was irritable bowl syndrome and we were giving her cortisone shots every other day, and special prescription food. but she ate less and less and she seemed a shell of her former self.

my daughter roused me out of bed this morning .....asking me to look at cammie. it was clear to me she must have had a stroke, and we rushed her to the vet. the vet advised me to have her put down, because of the extent of her stroke, he gave her extremely poor odds of survival.

it was the hardest thing i've ever had to do. i've been a complete basket case today.....thank god i was off of work, i've been crying most of the day, barely able to function.

i have two other cats that i love....but cammie, she was very very special to me. i hope it will get easier with time. i know it will but i hope i can get through until it does.....

Deborah


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am sorry. It is never easy to lose them. atback 
heidi


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so so sorry. Sounds like she was beautiful in looks and in personality. Hang in there. It takes time to get used to living without them. Try to keep yourself occupied so your mind is busy, even though you may not feel up to it. It helped me when I lost my 12 year old Ozzie a few years ago. It will get better in time.


----------



## nroberts (Jun 14, 2009)

I am so sorry, it sounds like you both loved each other very much


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost your Cammie. It sounds like she had a lovely life with you.


----------

